# Puppy Fix



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I decided to start a new thread for the puppies since there will only be 2 or three more posts with all these little guys together. I can't believe that they are 7 weeks old. the time has gone by so fast. As in the other thread, many of you said it would be hard to pick just one. Well since I am the one going through it, yes it is becoming very hard as they have all attached a string to my heart.:Cry: I will miss them.

Well that's enough sobbing for now, let's get on with what you all really want....A PUPPY FIX!!
So here's to all those who suffer from MHS:biggrin1:

I will start it off with all little ladies first.

Here is: *Cache's Cher and Share-A-Like* aka"*Cher*"


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Then we have: *Cache's Mid-Nite Serenade* aka "*Cricket*"


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! I am heading to bed and will probably miss all the others, but I love Cher's name! Very clever.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And *Cache's Porcelain Doll* aka "*China*"


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay now the little gents
As some of you will notice the boys call names have changed. Don't ask:biggrin1:

First is: *Cache's Rev It Up* aka "*Checkers*" we thought that his face looked like a checkered flag:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

China has a mole on her lower lip! LOL... and so does Checkers! I can't believe how they both have black markings right below their lower lips! How adorable is that?! 

Also, it's amazing how much Cricket and Cher look alike!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And Finally we have: *Cache's Walk The Line* aka "*Cash*" Trust me around here he is always walking a fine line of mischief. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love Cash's eyebrows! LOL. Heather, sorry about posting before you were done... but I just couldn't resist! eace:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather,
Do we get a hint on who might be staying? I love how little cricket is stacking her pose on her own! But Cash is my favorite!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Love Cash's eyebrows! LOL. Heather, sorry about posting before you were done... but I just couldn't resist! eace:


Lina, Don't worry about the little things:biggrin1: I just am slow at getting these things up:brick: Cash's eyebrows are always telling me "What can I get into now?"



ama0722 said:


> Heather,
> Do we get a hint on who might be staying? I love how little cricket is stacking her pose on her own! But Cash is my favorite!
> 
> Amanda


Not sure yet though it will probably either be Cher or Cricket. I will let everyone know when I knoweace:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oooooh!!! I am so drooling!!! 
Thanks for the puppy fix, they are all just too adorable for words, but Cash is hands down my favorite followed closely by China.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Adorable!
You know, Cricket or Checkers can come to California....


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ohhhh, Checkers is my favorite ! Love him!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Please send me Cricket and Cash! Oh how about all of them! LOL. They are sooo cute!

eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable Heather, its so fun watching them all grow up. Thanks for sharing. My vote is still for Checkers he has such great markings.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They are SOOO cute! Cricket or Cher can come live in Virginia Beach?  What cuties! Do you think they will lighten up alot? I bet you are having a hard time choosing! I love the name Cricket, I'm always suggesting it here, since I didn't name Gucci it. lol, I'm glad there is one now!

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I wish I could have another! They are so cute!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are adorable, thanks for sharing pictures of such cuties.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my heather, of course I am partial to Cash for obvious reasons. the funny thing at one point we considered calling him Cache because we couldn't decide between Cash and Che. I think it is cute that Porcelain doll and checkers have the same little lip color except one is black and one is sable and they are on opposite sides....sooo cute.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Heather - they are just beautiful!! I love the look on Cricket's face!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the fix Heather, If I had to choose I think I would lean toward "Cher", I'm a little partial to sables. They are all so sweet.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Okay now the little gents
> As some of you will notice the boys call names have changed. Don't ask:biggrin1:
> 
> First is: *Cache's Rev It Up* aka "*Checkers*" we thought that his face looked like a checkered flag:biggrin1:


Oh, I love his coat! He'll look like a different hav from different views. How neat!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oohh how sweet - 
Cache's Porcelain Doll aka "China" she made me go "awe" - what a darling!

Keep her!

Marie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Heather,
can I pleeeeaaaaase have Checkers until Pablo comes home??????????? Awwww, I'm suffering......please say YES!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I love looking......just wish I could have another one!! They are all adorable and I couldn't pick just one!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather~ They are just the cutest little things! I love the coat color variety. If I didn't have 2 babies already heading to my house, I might just ask for one...or two!

You have given them the cutest names. Any suggestions for my little guys? I'm not very good in that dept. Also, my DH isn't helping much in the naming of them. About all he's doing is telling me the ones he doesn't like. He did give one suggestion: Nuts & Bolts. I told him there's no way I'm going to call one of them "Nuts" Grrrr..... Men!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

They are all darling - I can see where it will be hard to choose. I'm sure I'd choose Cash, though (just look at the two hooligans in my avatar).


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Friends of my sister-in-law named their boys (human) Torque and Rebar.....you betcha that the Dad would be all over the Nuts and Bolts idea for the puppies....



havashadow said:


> Heather~ They are just the cutest little things! I love the coat color variety. If I didn't have 2 babies already heading to my house, I might just ask for one...or two!
> 
> You have given them the cutest names. Any suggestions for my little guys? I'm not very good in that dept. Also, my DH isn't helping much in the naming of them. About all he's doing is telling me the ones he doesn't like. He did give one suggestion: Nuts & Bolts. I told him there's no way I'm going to call one of them "Nuts" Grrrr..... Men!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, and the puppies are just too cute for words...Checkers and China are the ones that I just want to smoooooootch


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, how sweet is that?? Cher looks just like Jax when he was smaller. Too cute!!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

:croc: I could eat them all up they are so cute!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, that is just too funny!!!ound: Nuts?? What is he crazy?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Heather~ They are just the cutest little things! I love the coat color variety. If I didn't have 2 babies already heading to my house, I might just ask for one...or two!
> 
> You have given them the cutest names. Any suggestions for my little guys? I'm not very good in that dept. Also, my DH isn't helping much in the naming of them. About all he's doing is telling me the ones he doesn't like. He did give one suggestion: Nuts & Bolts. I told him there's no way I'm going to call one of them "Nuts" Grrrr..... Men!


Leslie........How about ..CHIP & DALE???

Hugs,


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Janet Zee said:


> Leslie........How about ..CHIP & DALE???
> 
> Hugs,


The cute thing about that is on MyKee's end the great grandparents names are Chip and Dale. :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for all the nice comments and the humorous ones too. :biggrin1: I sure wasn't expecting to come back and find 4 pages to read. You all are great eace:



havashadow said:


> You have given them the cutest names. Any suggestions for my little guys? I'm not very good in that dept. Also, my DH isn't helping much in the naming of them. About all he's doing is telling me the ones he doesn't like. He did give one suggestion: Nuts & Bolts. I told him there's no way I'm going to call one of them "Nuts" Grrrr..... Men!


Trust me I know what you mean about men and their names ound: If you knew some of the names my DH was coming up with...:frusty: 
I did like the suggestion of "Chip & Dale" that was very cute. Though if you guys like Boltz then you could name the other "Lightning" :biggrin1: ound: Just a thought.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OH My!!!:faint:


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful Puppies. 
So darn cute.
They are ALL adorable!!:clap2: :clap2: 
I could fall madly in love with Cricket!!


----------

